# Expensive parts for hymers



## jugbite (Jul 20, 2012)

I recently had a quotation for a plastic piece that shrouds the awning light on my Hymer B644. Over £100! Completly barmy.

Can anyone point me in the direction of some motorhome breakers or the like, where I might source this part considerably cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Do you mean this part,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171748747658 
If this is what you need, when you get new one fit led bulbs in and it will stop it going yellow from the heat.


----------



## jugbite (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi nickkdx

Thanks for that and for the advice about leds. However, it's the plastic piece that fits around the lens that broken. It's a sort of a coat hanger shape that follows the contour of the top of the habitation door.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Jugbite
I notice you live in Brecon. We live near and use the Caravan Centre in Bleanavon. Address is: Unit 3A, Gilchrist Thomas Industrial Estate, Blaenavon. THey sell caravans and some Motorhomes but their unit is full of breaking bits and pieces. It maybe worth a visit. We have gone there several times over the last couple of years.........Sometimes we found what we were looking for, and sometimes not! Worth a try if only to have a look around.
Sue


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I see which part you need, if you can't get the correct bit, what about using a Fiamma drip rail.
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/stor....html?osCsid=274f52755c15dc4f6c409c6cf366a281
I don't think it would look out of place, I put one over my front door to stop water running in when the silver screens are on.


----------



## jugbite (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I did try the Blaenavon outlet.


----------



## jugbite (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. It might be the answer!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Jugbite, 


If you can PM me your Hymer serial number or VIN then I will post details of this part for you; if its the plastic adhesive rain channel that shrouds the top of the awning light then it should be under half this price, and available in either white or grey.


Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon Jugbite,
> 
> If you can PM me your Hymer serial number or VIN then I will post details of this part for you; if its the plastic adhesive rain channel that shrouds the top of the awning light then it should be under half this price, and available in either white or grey.
> 
> ...


You've been conspicuous by your absence Chris, I hope all is well with you, I even started a thread about your missingness


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You've been conspicuous by your absence Chris, I hope all is well with you, I even started a thread about your missingness


Good evening Kev,

Thanks for your concern, and the missing persons thread which I will now track down and respond to.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Chris,

Here you go http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/137097-what-has-happened-chris-premier.html

Welcome back 

Regards,
John


----------

